# Sage barista problems



## Wendy Baker (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi

I'm hoping that someone here might be able to help me, I have a sage barista express, it's 2 and a half years old and has been a dream until today when it's stopped working.

i am not technically minded but have done some research online and found this site, I have attached a video so hope that helps, basically I used it this morning, no problems, then once I had made my coffee this afternoon, I always press the one cup button after my coffee to clean the head, no water came out, I turned it off and back on again, tried to descale it and clean it but no water will come out of the head.

im hoping that someone else has maybe had this problem and can offer some advice, thank you very much, Wendy.

EDIT: won't allow me to add video


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Is there no water coming out at all?

Do you mean without the portafilter in?

How often were you descaling it and what water and hardness were you using?

Does water come out of the hot water/steam?

when you descaled what did you use?


----------

